# Funny photo story



## rik6230 (Oct 14, 2011)

Paco always starts running before the ball is thrown. 










And jump.. 









But there the ball is coming in. He sees the reflection in the water.









He tries to adjust the direction. 









It is to late


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol great pictures:thumbup:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Fantastic.


----------



## rik6230 (Oct 14, 2011)

oveione said:


> Lol great pictures:thumbup:





cravensmum said:


> Fantastic.


Thank you . But he knows how to do it right


----------



## nicolafletcher (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL - great action pics!

They like to get a head start don't they!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

What camera do you have? These are fantastic pictures!!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ballybee said:


> What camera do you have? These are fantastic pictures!!!


Same question here!


----------



## rik6230 (Oct 14, 2011)

nicolafletcher said:


> LOL - great action pics!
> 
> They like to get a head start don't they!!


Yes, they do 



ballybee said:


> What camera do you have? These are fantastic pictures!!!





DT said:


> Same question here!


Thank you. 
I use a Nikon D2x and the Nikkor 70 200 2.8 VRI.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_What fantastic pictures, really enjoyed looking at them, they are very clear, and your dog is gorgeous.:thumbup:,:thumbup:_


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

rik6230 said:


> Thank you . But he knows how to do it right


love this pic:thumbup:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

*Brilliant pics  They're very nice *


----------



## Tillabrador (Oct 22, 2011)

Nixon Cameras seem to be great cameras to catch dogs in action! Your dog is beautiful by the way! :biggrin:


----------

